# Cable Modem Won't Connect



## bobbiking (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a Gateway desktop recently moved to a new location. It doesn't seem to recognize the new ISP cable modem. LAN connection shows connected. TCP/IP properties show no IP address, no subnet mask, and no default gateway. What can I do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start with some information.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## bobbiking (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for your help. My ISP is Astound CA. My cable modem is a Motorolla, model SB5101, no router, direct connection, and no network. I am using XP Home with SP2.Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Melissa>
PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Melissa>
PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\Melissa>
NBTSTAT -n
NetBT is not bound to any devices
C:\Documents and Settings\Melissa>
IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration


C:\Documents and Settings\Melissa>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## bobbiking (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks again. One device listed under Network adapters, it is net adapter 1394. It does not have a red X. Other Devices has a yellow ?. Under Other Devices, Ethernet controller, Multimedia controller, and SM Bus controller all have a yellow ? All other devices are clear.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

if i may jump in...

i was once using a motorola cable modem that would not recognize my new PC (i replaced the old one). old PC can connect without problems. cable modem came from provider of internet (COX). i was instructed to power OFF the cable modem with cables removed. support person said i have to wait for 4 hours and connect the cables back and power ON the PC then power ON the cable modem. so far that worked. 

i was told the cable modem sort of remembers the MAC address of the old PC that even if i replaced it with a new one (with a different MAC address), it would not give it an IP address.

security measures perhaps? i really do not know. until now i cannot make it work with a router. i just gave up on it because my new PC seem to connect fine.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You are missing all of your drivers, that's why you have all the issues in Device Manager. Once you load the network drivers (and chipset ones as well), this will probably work a lot better.

This has nothing to do with your broadband modem or external hardware.


----------

